
Cloudflare Is Having Issues in USA, South America and Europe - sajal83
https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/5645afe1ecbe402ea7000344/
======
sajal83
Issues with HTTP as well, not just DNS :
[https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/5645b0f8ecbe402ea700034...](https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/5645b0f8ecbe402ea7000349/)

------
j0rd
Down for me as well.

